# Is this a good water bowl?



## Skeeisme (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello! I’ve been using a tiny bowl from my kitchen as a water bowl for the longest time. Today I finally went out and bought my hedgie, Cassie, a real water bowl! It has a rim that kind of curves and I want to make sure she can access the water easily. Thanks!


----------



## Aristarchus (Jul 28, 2021)

I can't really tell how steep the rim is, but I think she will have no issues whatsoever. I've seen my Cassie (yay, matching names!) climb steeper angles to get to what she wants.
Personally I'm using bowls that are large and short, figuring it would be easier to drink if water level goes low before I can refill it, but yours seems good as well


----------



## Skeeisme (Apr 11, 2021)

Yay, another Cassie! She drank about half of it and the bowl is about 1.5-2 inches high. Does that seem right? She usually drank all of the water from the little sauce bowl. It was a tiny bit smaller than her current one and she might have been tipping the sauce bowl because it’s lighter. Thank you!


----------

